# Bugatti engine



## mgbrv8 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dose anyone have plans for a old bugatti engine? Or know were to find them

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 31, 2011)

mgbrv8  said:
			
		

> Dose anyone have plans for a old bugatti engine? Or know were to find them
> 
> Dave




I have a 1/4 scale 50T about 3/4 of the way done. Now that I have been building engines for a while I'm not very proud of the engineering. If you want a place to start you could build on the plans. Knowing what I know now, I would'nt build to what I have.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8151.0


----------



## mgbrv8 (Aug 31, 2011)

were would you look for plans or original drawings?

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 31, 2011)

mgbrv8  said:
			
		

> were would you look for plans or original drawings?
> 
> Dave



An organization called "The Bugatti Trust" has possession of tens of thousands of the original drawings. They require a copying fee of $5 a sheet. The T50 had 400 drawings to complete the engine alone.


----------



## mgbrv8 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well that puts a damper on things.

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 1, 2011)

mgbrv8  said:
			
		

> Well that puts a damper on things.
> 
> Dave




I thought the same thing. If you want my drawings all the basic dimensions are correct. I reworked them about 2 years ago. The basics are solid. I might make changes like pressurized oil system. I would loose the belt in the fromt and go gears so I could also drive the water pump and blower. One piece crankshaft.


----------



## mgbrv8 (Sep 1, 2011)

I will send you a PM with my email address

Dave


----------

